# Favicon - mehrere Ebenen...



## SonMiko (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich stehe vor einem Rätsel.
Wusstet Ihr, dass Favicons aus mehreren "Containern" bestehen (können)?

Zitat:


> "Ico unterstützt keine Layer sondern ist ein Image Container, in welchem mehrere Grafiken unterschiedlicher Größe und Farbtiefe hinterlegt werden. Im Ursprung hat Microsoft dieses Format (auch als embedded Resource in Exe-Dateien) verwendet, um eine Größen-Skalierung der Icons in Windows zu realisieren. So wird für das Systray/Taskleiste bei Standard-Bibliotheken gern ein auf 16 pixel Breite getrimmtes Icon vorgezogen anstatt ein 32 oder 48 pixel breites Icon herunterzurechnen (wird nur verwendet wenn kein geeignetes Icon da ist).
> 
> Dass Gimp es in Form von Layern realisiert, ist dann tatsächlich eine Besonderheit von Gimp." _Quelle:html.de_



Meine Frage ist: Wie kann ich selber ein Favicon mit mehreren Containern bzw. Ebenen anlegen/ erstellen?

Einfach eine Datei mit 4 Ebenen erstellen und speichern bringts nicht, da dann in der Enddatei alle Ebenen stumpf und dumm übereinander liegen.

Irgendwie muss es doch möglich sein Code einzufügen... Vielleicht liegt der Schlüssel auch in einer korrekten Bezeichnung der Ebenen

Ich spreche nicht von Containern da wie gesgat in Gimp alles in Ebenen angezeigt wird.
Photoshop unterstützt diese Funktion wohl scheinbar garnicht - was ich nicht verstehe...

Wer hat Erfahrung und kann aushelfen

Liebe Grüße,

Mike


----------



## Zinken (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja, wussten wir.  Das geht zB. mit http://icofx.ro/
Wenn Du es allerdings nur für eine Webseite brauchst, tut es auch ein einfaches Gif oder Png.


----------



## SonMiko (16. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich hab das Problem gelöst.
Das ICO Format unterstüzt quasi, ähnlich wie eine ZIP Datei,
mehrere Dateien innerhalb Ihrer selbst.
Diese werden mit einem anderen Programm zusammengeführt.

Wen interessiert wie es geht, soll mich anschreiben dann würde ich es nochmal explizit verfassen.

Danke und besten Gruß,

Mike


----------



## Zinken (16. Oktober 2008)

Deshalb mein Hinweis auf besagte Freeware. Dort kannst Du einfach Dein Bild aus Photoshop reinladen und Dir ein Ico-File mit den benötigten Größen automatisch erstellen lassen (auch Vista-Riesen-Icons).


----------



## SonMiko (20. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt - vielen lieben Dank


----------

